# The Composer's Moustache Ranking



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

What are your favourite composer's moustaches? What do they mean to you? Personally, I think that moustaches can have great impact on appreciating music. And if I see a photo/portrait of composer with outstanding moustache, there is no doubt I will check his music soon.

Here goes my list:

1. Scriabin. Very gentle and elegant moustache.










2. Fauré - his moustache is like grass in deepest wilderness.










3. Elgar - very british ones.










4. William Byrd - my favourite kind of moustache, not very monumental but simple and galant.










5. Sgt. Floyd Pepper


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

*Composers not really thought of as having a moustache...*

Gustav Mahler










Anton Bruckner










Maurice Ravel:










Karol Szymanowski


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

Beat that! (yes, he actually wrote music, not a lot, but he did)


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

nickgray said:


> Beat that! (yes, he actually wrote music, not a lot, but he did)


What composer is this?


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Grieg had a great moustache:


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Mirror Image said:


> What composer is this?


It's Nietzsche. What did he compose?

By they way, I didn't know that Ravel and Mahler had moustache periods!


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

As I said, not a lot. That's, afair, ~50-70% of his works. But it's his gorgeous moustache that counts (and his philosophical works, of course)


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Aramis said:


> I didn't know that Ravel and Mahler had moustache periods!


Oh absolutely.


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

Sibelius with his "Hitler", not a good look!


----------



## andruini (Apr 14, 2009)

Stravinsky's is wimpy.. Shame really.. If moustaches were a reflection of the quality of a composer's work, he'd have a Nietzchex2..

And who could forget:


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Dvorak anyone?


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Brahms









Mussorgsky









Rimsky Korsakov









Borodin









Dukas









Puccini


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Two underrated moustchaes:

Johan Halvorsen










Charles Auguste de Beriot


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Many would not consider Ian Anderson's music classical (in the sense that Frank Zappa's is) but I consider some of it classical, and he has a respectable elegant mustache.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Jan said:


>


LOL. Cute!

Beethoven may not have had a mustache, but he sure would've taken the cake for the eye brows!


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

Rondo said:


> LOL. Cute!
> 
> Beethoven may not have had a mustache, but he sure would've taken the cake for the eye brows!


and the hair!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

The photo below is of *Peter Sculthorpe*, Australian composer, the only one so far that's still alive (he's 80 now, this is obviously an old photo, but he still sports a moustache today). Other composers who are alive and have moustaches (as well as beards) are Penderecki & Part. As did the now departed Hovhaness...


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Did you know?

http://www.3d-dali.com/centennial-magazine/e-10-opera.htm


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Pixel explosion, with no access to edit.


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

Vaneyes said:


> Pixel explosion, with no access to edit.


Well, your post undoubtedly contains the biggest mustache in the thread (as measured in screen real estate)


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

A billboard presence.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Another rendition of Rimsky-Korsakov:


----------



## tenor02 (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

The Beard Brigade


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Leoncavallo's waxed 'tache is a corker...

...and here's Leoncavallo as a young pitching ace with Oakland.


----------



## Comus (Sep 20, 2010)

Don't forget this handsome chap:


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

A couple of more proud, Norwegian moustaches:

Johan Halvorsen (Edit:Sorry, I just saw this one is already posted on the first page)










Johan Svendsen


----------



## dmg (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## Jean Christophe Paré (Nov 21, 2010)

My vote goes to Verdi. Handsome chap.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

Biber just had some small whiskers on either side with nothing in between. If anyone was sporting that kind of 'stache today, I'd say he was pretty ballsy.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

No 'tache but does Cesar Franck win a gold for Belgium in the sideys category?


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Makes you wonder just how many people owned a pair of scissors then. :lol:


----------

